# Seeking to hire experienced climbers for work in New Orleans



## Urban Canopy (Jul 13, 2022)

*Full-time* climbers can earn six-figures plus health benefits, paid time-off and profit-sharing.

*Contract* climbers earn $350-$500 per day averaging 8 hour day.


We are willing to pay you what you’re worth. Apply on our website or email [email protected] with your qualifications.

If you are:


Safety-minded
Good with people
Consistent
Accountable 
Curious
Tenacious

then we have a place for you in New Orleans with plenty of room for growth.


----------



## jolj (Sep 19, 2022)

*"Contract* climbers earn $350-$500 per day averaging 8 hour day."
That 87,000.00 per year to start, not bad, for a young man.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 19, 2022)

jolj said:


> *"Contract* climbers earn $350-$500 per day averaging 8 hour day."
> That 87,000.00 per year to start, not bad, for a young man.


Just remember most young men can climb but have no experience especially with rigging large removals. This will be your top tier of experienced climbers who throw big chunks on or off the line making an eight hour day into five most times. Zip lines, choker and double or triple shots speeds up the process. Leaning a large hardwood in the right direction to fell it or rigging down or out large crane chunks fits nicely into a contract climbers day. We do get older and wiser if your with the quick and not the dead. Rush jobs kill people and so does poor work practices. The storm damage from gail wind, ice storms and tornadoes is a learning experience in itself during cleanup. Utilities just adds to the danger trust that.

GL


----------



## jolj (Sep 19, 2022)

jolj said:


> *"Contract* climbers earn $350-$500 per day averaging 8 hour day."
> That 87,000.00 per year to start, not bad, for a young man.





Lightning Performance said:


> Just remember most young men can climb but have no experience especially with rigging large removals. This will be your top tier of experienced climbers who throw big chunks on or off the line making an eight hour day into five most times. Zip lines, choker and double or triple shots speeds up the process. Leaning a large hardwood in the right direction to fell it or rigging down or out large crane chunks fits nicely into a contract climbers day. We do get older and wiser if your with the quick and not the dead. Rush jobs kill people and so does poor work practices. The storm damage from gail wind, ice storms and tornadoes is a learning experience in itself during cleanup. Utilities just adds to the danger trust that.
> 
> GL


Young as in twenty five years old, with 3-5 years as a climber.
My son is a electrician making $50,000.00 a year & the danger is about the same.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 19, 2022)

jolj said:


> Young as in twenty five years old, with 3-5 years as a climber.
> My son is a electrician making $50,000.00 a year & the danger is about the same.


Tell him to move to NYC area.
They get 150,000 a year there but living on Long Island or in North Jersey sucks, is expense and crowded. Most commute an hour or more early in the AM and drive fast just like construction workers do up there. I know several from the coast east of here.

Most climbers never started out to make the big bucks and most never will. Climbers get big money in the NE USA and most cities or metropolitan rat race areas. I'd think they pay big in HI if you can handle all aspects of the business like that last wanted add posted before this one here. It's hard to sway a good climber and all around tree guy from the comfort zone niche they tend to find or make. I'm done with most of it and would rather move on again to other things.

Training is easy dependable isn't.
Not everyone can handle heights and things that move in the breeze.
The rest can be taught.


----------



## jolj (Sep 19, 2022)

NYC is hell, I would not wish it on my worst enemy.
I was raised in fresh air, I do not like a small city like Columbia, what would I do in the large understaffed police city's that have more murders than most states. Sorry it is not worth the pain for so little gain.


----------



## DELTATREE (Oct 28, 2022)

I worked for a high end company in NOLA back in the late 90s. We were always busy doing high end work in Uptown and the Garden District along with the zoo and the plantations. It is a great place to see some of the best pruning of some very old and beautiful trees. It's hot and muggy but a beautiful city to work in. Just don't leave your saws laying around unsecure.


----------



## Timothy Love (Oct 29, 2022)

Salary is lucrative, but proportional to risk


----------

